# dubia roach breeding



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

How long does it take for say a colony of 50 adults to start to breed, and how long do they take to grow from tiny to medium?


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

Ive had turkish roaches, Argentinian roaches and lobster roaches and they all grow pretty fast i say in about a month the coloney would have nearly doubled.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

zune_lai said:


> Ive had turkish roaches, Argentinian roaches and lobster roaches and they all grow pretty fast i say in about a month the coloney would have nearly doubled.



my lobster roach`s have doubled in last month !


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a few more roaches for sale if you want to try them out; http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/186013-dubia-roaches-limited-amount-sale.html


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

GeckoMorphs said:


> I have a few more roaches for sale if you want to try them out; http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/186013-dubia-roaches-limited-amount-sale.html



Thanks but I would be looking for a smallish colony to include adults. I already know they would eat them. : victory:


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Could do you 75 small, 75 medium and 25 adults (20 females/5males) for £25 inc free first class post. (Will go halves on special delivery if you wanted, so £3 extra if required).

As its now friday, I wouldn't want to send them till monday though. PM me if interested.


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

How long would it take for a colony that size (by GeckoMorphs) to get big enough to support 2 1 year old ish beardies? Thinking of turning them into the main part of my dragons diet 

How long do these roaches live?


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

sweetvicky said:


> How long would it take for a colony that size (by GeckoMorphs) to get big enough to support 2 1 year old ish beardies? Thinking of turning them into the main part of my dragons diet
> 
> How long do these roaches live?


My basic formula is that it takes 2 adult females to produce one baby a day. So if you need 10 roaches a day for each dragon, thats 20 in total = 40 adult females. and, say 10 males.

You would want to give the colony a couple of months so that the mediums are adult and start to breed, then say 3 months or so for babies to grow to the right size.

= up to 6 months before being able to feed heavily out of it, but at that point you should have all you need and more. (You could prob start using them for food in about 3 months, but be careful you aren't using too many).

They live for about 2 years (or so I am told), not kept them that long though. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

It didn't take my lobsters very long at all!


----------

